# First Time Builder- Need a Build



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

1. Budget: Under $2000, but when it's worth it I am willing to go more

2. Brands:No Preference

3. Multitasking: Yes, I have multiple applications running at once, adobe, firefox, IE, Utorrent, Word, etc.

4. Gaming: Yes, this is the main reason for my build, COD4, and all the new games...

5. Calculations: Some programming in C++ if that counts.

6. Overclocking: Probably, although I've never done it before.

7. Storage: At the least, 300gb, speed over amount though

8. Legacy Support: I dont think so, would like to possibly be able to hook up to my 32 inch lcd tv, while also using a 19 inch regular monitor

9. Operating System: Vista

10. Case: Yes, space is not a problem, don't want to risk anything by over packing components.

11. Accessories: No

12. Recycled Components:USB mouse, USB keyboard, USB monitor

13. Monitor: No

14. Stores:No

15. Location: US of A


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a OS preference XP,Vista 32 or 64 bit or do you already have an OS?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vista, I don't know about 32 vs. 64 probably 64 if its worth it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Blue ray or standard DVD drive?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Recommendation?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here is a starting point the case can be changed out to your style/taste you will need 2 video cards to have 3 outputs these ATI cards are good at HDMI and will pass audio through the HDMI cable they could be swapped out for the lower priced HD4850 without a problem to lower the cost. if you intend to play or burn Bluray movies then sub or add a bluray drive if not then I don't see you needing it for gaming anytime soon, I included Vista Home Prem 32 bit because 64 still has some driver issues I don't really see the need for it yet.

Link	.........................................................................Disc	.........Price......	Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128336 GA-X48-DS4	$224.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041 Q9550	$324.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212&Tpk=BL2KIT25664AA80A DDR2 800	$97.99	$40.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007 CMPSU-1000HX	$259.99	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129113 Radeon HD 4870	$279.99	$25.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129113 Radeon HD 4870	$279.99	$25.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 Case	$199.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335 Seadate 640	$84.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106073 DVD	$25.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116485 Vista HP 32	$99.99	

$1,878.90	$110.00
Total	$1,768.90


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks man, so how would you rate a build like this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a little over the top I would like a faster CPU for gaming but to get a faster Quad your looking a Q9650 for about $550 or about $225 more I doubt it's worth it, If you were straight gaming on a monitor rather then a 32" TV I would say go with the E8500 Dual core.
But this set up will fly with any game out now or in the near future, to run the 3 video outs you can't use crossfire because you will loose the the 2 outputs on the second card
but it's easy enough to turn off and on in CCC(Catalyst Control Center).


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

So this is everything I would need? Is there an HDMI slot in the case?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't have to be able to use my tv, as I do have a monitor, but if it's worth it I would be willing to do whatever in order to get the best performance to value ratio. In the future I could always just buy a new monitor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The cards come with a DVI to HDMI adapter you will need an HDMI cable.
The CPU comes with a fan/heat sink that I believe will be fine in your application if you should wish to overclock you should replace the stock unit with a better unit like a Zalman 9700.

Maybe some Fluff like a card reader or a second DVD drive but everything's there to run and play.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

But would I be better off with a setup for a monitor? I want whats best for gaming. I have cable internet and would play online a lot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you'll be fine with this setup it's cheaper to go the other way is all.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok so say I want to go the other way. Now what would you replace with what?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With dual monitors or 3 ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For Dual up to 22" wide screen Monitors I would say something like this.

Link..................................................................Discp.	Cost	Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036 E8500	$189.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212&Tpk=BL2KIT25664AA80A DDR2 800	$97.99	$40.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137 Case	$79.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129113 HD4870	$279.99	$25.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335 Seagate 640	$84.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106073 DVD	$25.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116485 Vista HP 32	$99.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 PSU 750tx	$129.99	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299 P5Q Pro	$119.99	20

$1,108.91	$85.00

Total	$1,023.91


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is that a good motherboard? Anything worth upgrading


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a good board You could add a XFI gamer sound card if you don't like the onboard
but I would try the onboard first then add it if you don't like it. > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102006


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Any specific reason for changing the case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dropping to a single card and smaller PSU doesn't require the room to dissipate the heat
but there is no reason you can't still use the 1st case if you want to.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

If I used the first case and overclocked my pcu would I still need a new fan?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the E8500 will clock to around 3.8 very stable but you will need a better fan.

Something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Should I get a liquid cooled case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Liquid cooling is a lot of hassle, especially for a first build I don't use them, for the money you spend on a liquid set up is better put into a better cpu and you'll be farther ahead.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

ok, thanks. I'm still not convinced on the motherboard. only 68% gave it 5 stars... Any reason why you went for it?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Feel free to throw in your opinions guys. Need input.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've wsed a few of them without any issues you have to watch the ratting system on newegg there are high dollar boards rated 5 stars with comments like "Great board if I ever get enough money I'm going to buy one" , Then you have guys give it 2 stars saying "My memory didn't work on it", or "It only has 1 IDE controller" (maybe they should have read the specs first" Take a look at the Gigabyte GA EP45 DS3R or DS4P> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16813128344,N82E16813128346


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea good point. What do you think about this memory...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298
and this hard drive... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136151


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of that brand of memory(support) and you really don't need 1066 you'll find it hard to overrun the 800 with 4-4-4-12 timings.

The larger drive is ok but the cache is 16Meg instead of 32Meg this 1t has the 32Meg cache > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148274


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just noticed that the memory wasnt in stock. Do they get shipments regularly?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hit the auto notify button or do a google search using the part number.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

what case do you use? would it work with my setup? just wondering.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have a Antec 900 for my son's it's a nice case but I'm personally not thrilled with the colors or style or noise level(but I like quiet PC's), For my PC it's just an old coolermaster that's had more stuff in and out of it then I can remember it's about 6-7 years old, I find myself on the laptop more and more, and only on the tower when I'm either testing something or getting beat by jr in a game

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&Tpk=antec 900


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think I might just get the original hard drive(640gb) and the original case(199.99):I know its big but I mean, it has handles, what more could you ask for, lol. So if money wasn't a deterrent, you would still recommend that original motherboard?

edit: also I would want wireless network capability, we have 2 other desktops with wireless. Recommendations?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You could use one of these for wireless > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124115

I much prefer wired internet for gaming though if it's not possible because of location then wireless works just watch you keep cordless phones or other cordless devices away from the Router or the PC as some will interfere with the signal. 
That first case is a nice unit I used 1 in a build for a guy about a month ago expensive but very nice.

Forgot yes that's the board I used in the build with the case that and a HD4879x2 card and a QX9770 he games on a 62" Plasma screen


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

can I have a hardwire to it and still have the others wireless?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

what do you think of this drive? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156

edit: Also how many fans do i need?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As long as your modem/router supports both wired and wireless I have both on mine.
Thats a good DVD/Burner.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

one question, if you are using same router?why do you need both wireless and wired? kinda defeats the purpose.... anyways cheap and easy way of keeping cool and quite too is getting bigger fans with lower speeds and you can make a case alot cooler by adding a silencing kit for about $20 if that is a major concern...


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

well, I have 2 other desktops in seperate rooms, but this build will be right next to the router so if it will help my gaming online I'll just use a ethernet cable. I have this fan picked out:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

How would a silencing unit cool it down?

Edit: My case only has 120mm fans,so any ideas for a fan?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The zalman is good cpu cooler.
What do you by silencing unit?
I you wait until you get it built to see if you actually need any more fans in that case I'm thinking you won't.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know, thats what that guy mentioned.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not a clue unless he talking about something like this I wouldn't waste the money> http://cgi.ebay.com/Modware-PC-Silence-Kit-NEW_W0QQitemZ250299917583QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

would this work with my system?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820223073


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it sure will it uses one of the intermal usb connections this is a better quality one if you use it a lot> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820270003


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

What do you think about my "wish list"? how would you rate it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I like it I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

so do you think my system could handle flight simulator? lol


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

So all the chords and cables are included?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All the cords and cables are there. Flight sims for sure.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I took the bait, lol. Can't wait to get it up and running.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Not a clue unless he talking about something like this I wouldn't waste the money> http://cgi.ebay.com/Modware-PC-Silence-Kit-NEW_W0QQitemZ250299917583QQcmdZViewItem


ya, you were concerned about noise, that was just a suggestion...


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

ah, thanks =-) Total damage was about 1250 before mail in rebates... not bad if u ask me...


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

hey... so i stupidly looked at what size fans my case has in it and all were size 120mm... the one you reccommended wrench was a 110mm...so logicly i thought u made a mistake and i switched it with a 120mm of the same type... did i make a mistake?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You mean the CPU heat sink/fan? OR case fans?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

well the zelman fan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Zalman is the heat sink fan assembly for the CPU and has no relation to the case fans.
Your fine.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

u sure? i got the 120mm.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get this one? > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

yea, thats the one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not sure that's really for a C2D it says socket 775 Pentium 4. It may work check that it lines up on the top of the cpu before putting the paste on, I much prefer the other style that stands up so you can blow it towards the rear of the case, but if it lines up ok it will work.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

but i'll only need it if I want to overclock right? Should I just send it back?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You could I use the OEM set a lot with no issues just use the Arctic silver instead of the stock pad, Clean it off the OEM sink with the strongest % alcohol you can find at the drug store.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Whats the OEM?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Original Equipment Manufacturer, Or the one that comes with the CPU in the box.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah, ok. So now even if I don't overclock it I should use the artic compound?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's better but not absolutely necessary, the Zalman coolers come with it.
The stock coolers have a pad stuck to the bottom of them when you take them out of the box it works the Arctic Silver is just good for a couple of degrees less that's all.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

ok thanks. so i definitely need a fan if I'm going to overclock it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on how far 3.4 on the stock fan would be doable but why push it for the price of a cooler? Also I would run it stock first anyway then give it a little boost if you see an issue but I think you'll be pleased at stock speeds.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

if i decide so later could i switch out the stock fan?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You certainly can, maybe a year down the road it could use a good cleaning and change out the heat sink fan.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Whered u put the 2 ram sticks? both in yllow or one in yellow and one in black slot?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

the slots are colour coded, so both sticks in the same colour. usually closest to the cpu and third from the cpu. If you just used the first two slots, the ram wouldn't be running in dual channel.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

got it thanks, ;-]


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

So i have been out of the loop on this post for a bit, but there are 3 things that i feel are quite critical for you to know about your build, First off, if you plan on longer CPU life, i suggest an aftermarket fan (especially Zalman), 2nd, seriously, use arctic silver, it is a much better product than the thermal pad that comes with a stock fan, (it has better thermal transfer, lasts longer, and yes, it is messy, but it is easier to remove later with lighter fluid) and third, it is very important that you put your memory in the SAME colored slots, otherwise your "dual channel" memory will only run in one channel and for 2 sticks it is "half as fast" when it ends up being is 1/4 as fast....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

1 You don't want to use lighter fluid or any petroleum product on the cpu or heat they will leave a residue at the least

A aftermarket will not make the cpu last longer if it runs within the design temps with the stock assembly.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I did use the arctic silver, and I did use the same colored slot. As of now I am not planning on overclocking and therefor the stock fan better be sufficient, lol.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

hey guys, my uncle is helping me put this together and were having some problems with the main board and video card. It's not posting. Are you certain these are compatible?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

P5Q Pro and the HD4870 right? Yes they're compatible. Check all the power cables first 24 pin, and 8 pin to the motherboard and 2 6pin aux to the video card.

If they are ok do this to eliminate the possibility of a grounding issue in the case or a stand off in the wrong spot> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

I read the bad reviews on newegg and theres probably at least a dozen people that had the same issue.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone know of a good motherboard that works like its supposed to, with my video card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

sabre I have used that MB and video card in a few rigs they do work together have you done the bench test?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

read the second review by "R". thats exactly whats wrong with mine.

Edit: forgot the url

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How do you know it's a card conflict???? Have you tried another card? Do you know the Bios Version on the board you received?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

my uncle is the one who's building it for me because im in a wheelchair. But he's built many computers and thats what he said, he's coming over shortly so I'll ask him why he thinks that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There should be a label on the MB near the 24 pin power socket the last 4 digits should be the bios revision number.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

what do you think about this board? would my other parts work with it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which board?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

omg, sorry...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130159


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

An Nvidia chipset with an ATI card is not the way to go the drivers won't play nice together, Did you find the label on your board?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

My uncle is convinced so we already sent it back. Thanks for offering your help though. What do you think about this mb http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130179


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

MSI an ok board the support isn't quite as good as Asus but it's ok.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

but that one should work right? theoretically that is...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes as should have the last on.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Asus and MSI, both are very good mobos, ASUS has better support, but they are very similar in performance and features, honestly, i will not support any other mobo than MSI or ASUS, Gigabyte, and DFI are junk, imo...


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

hey guys, it's me again, lol. I'm proud to say that I am typing this message with my custom built computer! However all is not well.

Problems are as follows:

1.) Computer randomly goes to a blue screen which is almost gone instantly and is followed by a reboot. The only words I can get off the blue screen is something like "a problem has occured and the system shut down to prevent damage. " Thats all I could read b/c it goes away so fast. It seems to happen when I'm playing games but not always.

2.) When playing call of duty 4, sometimes it freezes and I hit escape and exit but nothing works correctly untill i reboot the system. When it freezes, horizontal lines disrupt the image. And like I said no other programs will work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First turn auto reboot off so you can get us the error code off the blue screen, then post that and the complete system specs you ended up using.
To turn Off Auto Reboot

Go to Start> Control Panel> Sysytem> Advanced> Startup and Recovery settings>
Then untick the Auto Reboot Box
After that any blue screen will stay on so you can copy and post the Complete error massage and full code.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

okay thanks, now i'll just play around and wait.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well it didn't take long to happen heres the summery:

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage.

If this is the first time...

Run a system diagnostic utility supplied by your hardware manufacturer. In particular run a memory check, and check for faulty or mismatched memory. Try changing video adapters.

Disable any newly installed hardware drivers...

Technical information
*** STOP: 0x0000007F (0x0000000A, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

Dumping physical memory to disk: 100


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

It just happened again with the same STOP code.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, this is interesting. I looked around online and found this info site: http://windowstipoftheday.blogspot.com/2005/03/windows-system-diagnostic-utility.html

After I did this: To launch the DirectX Diagnostic Tool (aka DXDIAG):
- From the Run... command (Start menu|Run...) type "DXDIAG.EXE". 

I was looking through the tool info and i was tabing through the sound and video card info and it did it again, but this time a different message was displayed:

A clock interupt was not recieved on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval

If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If this is the first time... If problem persists... Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.

Technical information
*** STOP: 0x00000101 (0x00000061, 0x00000000, 0x803D1120, 0x00000001)

Dumping physical memory to disk: 30


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

2nd error just happened again, this time while playing COD4


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> First turn auto reboot off so you can get us the error code off the blue screen, [*color=#FF0000]then post that and the complete system specs you ended up using.[/color]*
> To turn Off Auto Reboot
> 
> Go to Start> Control Panel> Sysytem> Advanced> Startup and Recovery settings>
> ...



What MB, CPU and Video card did you end up with?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

MB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130179
Vid Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129113
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Bios version do you have looks like 1.2, 1.3, 1.4 & 1.5 all fixed memory issues.
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1479

Do have the failsafe defaults loaded in the Bios or the optimized defaults loaded?
If you are not sure reboot entering the bios press F6 for optimized> ESC and save on exit.
You should also be able to see the Bios version on the screen during boot.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

How can I tell what BIOS version I have?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the first boot screen it should be printed across the bottom.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you ran a memtest? sounds like your memory might be bad... try googling memtest86
Edit: have you checked to see if you are running incompatable memory? I bought cheap memory once, and it didnt really work with one of my builds... what kind of memory are you using?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

i couldnt find it, should I just try to install the latest? It should tell me if its already installed.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Memory: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212

No I havent, after the bios i'll try that.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Update: I ran the windows memory diagnostic tool and no memory errors were found.

I tried to install the latest bios and i downloaded it, opened the folder, unzipped it and double clicked the app file... and it opened the command line real quick and it closed, couldn't read what it said.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Never try to do it from within windows always use the dos method from a bootable floppy or usb drive. 
Boot following the instructions in the word document that is in the .Zip file you downloaded.
It will also tell you how to find the current Bios version you have.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

New Update: I downloaded MSI Live Monitor, did the BIOS search and found that I had version 1.0 so I successfully flashed to the latest 1.5 version. When it searched it also found updates for VGA driver( drivers for VGA card):

ATI 
Current Ver. 8.50 Online Ver. 6525 
Update (25.49MB ) 
Support
Devices For all of MSI VGA cards. 

ATI 
Current Ver. 8.50 Online Ver. 6512 
Update (25.38MB ) 
Support
Devices For all of MSI VGA cards. 

theres more like the above, all current versions say 8.50. I dont know what to do with those...

Edit: Good news! Before the update my "windows expierence index" would return a value of 1.0 for my Graphics and Gaming Graphics scores. Now I recalculated it and it returned 5.9 5.9 respectively! It would also say new hardware was detected and I should recalculate my score, I would do it and nothing would change and it would still say that. Now it's gone and the scores seem to have been calculated correctly!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See how it works on the bios now before updating the video card, did you load optimized defaults after doing the flash?


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

optimized wasnt an option, i hit F2 which just said default settings


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

F6 should be optimized? I haven't seen a MSI board for awhile.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

is there a way to go back and set it? I just got done from playing only COD4 and itseemed like it was working well, but the bsod's were seemingly random sometimes...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Enter the Bios on boot and look at the bottom of the screen it should say F2 load defaults, F6(?8) load optimized defaults.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, I went in there and hit F6 for optimal defaults. I hit save changes and exit and here I sit... I guess we just wait, lol thanks for all the help. Don't know if were out of the woods yet but let's hope so.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know.


----------



## sabre71789 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got done playing COD4 for he longest period ever! Thank's again!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

